
Launch On TechCrunch, Get Bought By Google - nreece
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/09/launch-on-techcrunch-get-bought-by-google/
======
mahmud
A not so subtle hint from Arrington to his detractors: "I make it rain".

~~~
evgen
Yeah, well shall we count the number of companies that launched on TechCrunch
and then disappeared into oblivion as well? Arrington does not bring the rain,
he is just standing behind you, pissing on your leg and saying "wow, did you
see that dark cloud that just went by?"

------
ryuio
Couldn't disagree more on his statement: "Never start a company just to start
it. You start a company because you have an idea that you think will be great
for some customer and great ideas are always worth doing"

IMHO the biggest reasons to start a company is just to start it. The biggest
companies have started that way - most famously HP. Ideas are mostly
incidental and most of the time the first ones rarely work out. The biggest
ideas are not really that clear early on - Writely was only a great idea
because it got acquired by Google.

